# 1927 Fixtures



## PlumberJake (Nov 15, 2010)

I have a customer interested in redoing a bathroom in their 1927 built home. Its a 1/2 bath with a pedestal lav and wall hung tank toilet. The color is a fairly attractive teal. Both are in amazing condition. Would you advise your customer to sell these fixtures or is there a market for them?

I will get pics when I go out next week to replace some frozen sillcocks for them.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

what kinda fixtures?? American Standard?


----------



## PlumberJake (Nov 15, 2010)

I didn't put too much effort into identifying them. Issue I was there for occupied most of my day. I do believe they were AS though. Not positive though.


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

In 1927 I think all lavs were white! Is it robins egg blue!


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

Pretty sure the early rib cage body sprays can go for a pretty penny. If you search for a new toilet like they have they run about a grand. Don't think you will get anything close for a used toilet though.


----------



## Qball415 (Nov 20, 2010)

PlumberJake said:


> I have a customer interested in redoing a bathroom in their 1927 built home. Its a 1/2 bath with a pedestal lav and wall hung tank toilet. The color is a fairly attractive teal. Both are in amazing condition. Would you advise your customer to sell these fixtures or is there a market for them?
> 
> I will get pics when I go out next week to replace some frozen sillcocks for them.


There is a great market for them especially for the "green" customers out there and the ones that want to keep their restored Victorian to that era. Try E-bay I seen some items sell for higher than modern fixtures.


----------



## PlumberJake (Nov 15, 2010)

Not sure that I want to mess with reselling them, but figured I could help the customers out if there is a market for this stuff.


----------



## Plumbbum0203 (Dec 14, 2011)

I've got some old fixtures on craigslist. Not one bite in two weeks


----------



## PinkPlumber (May 20, 2012)

Around here where there is a great historic district, those things are like gold.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*its all junk*

its more trouble than it is worth....

if you have ever tried to repair a teal colored
low boy one piece american standard toilet
with one of those brass drums in it, you know 
what I mean......and that is only a 1952 era..

tell them t put it on e-bay but dont expect a fortune:no:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Master Mark said:


> its more trouble than it is worth....
> 
> if you have ever tried to repair a teal colored
> low boy one piece american standard toilet
> ...


Yep...
Even those doing historical restorations don't want that old crap...
They want plumbing that works...

They want something new that looks old...


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Redwood said:


> Yep...
> Even those doing historical restorations don't want that old crap...
> They want plumbing that works...
> 
> They want something new that looks old...


Older fixtures (20's &30's) sold like hotcakes around here during the 'Boom' (when folks had money) -- Particularly in the older neighborhoods.

These days, most folks balk when they find out how much more it's going to cost to bring an older fixture up to code.

Old cast iron bathtubs and pedestal or wall hung sinks with an integral spout below the flood rim are going to need an atmospheric vacuum breaker installed in an accessible location. And older toilets with wall hung tanks that fill from the top (a cross connection) are going to need to be cored and retrofitted with modern ballcocks.

I remember when folks didn't bat an eyelash when you explained what needed to be done -- These days, they just tell you to yard 'em out.


----------



## PinkPlumber (May 20, 2012)

Salvage yard


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

Here's a few places that trade in old fixtures.
http://deabath.com/index.html
http://www.vintageplumbing.com/
http://www.oldhouseparts.com/plumbing_fixtures.htm


----------

